# Google Play



## abr88 (Oct 8, 2002)

I own a Tivo Series 3 HD. Can I download movies to it from Google Play? Thanks.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

No. Amazon Instant Video, Netflix and YouTube are it.


----------



## abr88 (Oct 8, 2002)

Doh!!!


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

abr88 said:


> Doh!!!


Alternatively you can buy a cheap (refurbished) GoogleTV (like I have) and connect it in between TIVO and the TV. Google TV overlays itself over the DVR and is pretty cool. I paid about $49 for it and is totally worth it. From what I have read lately, Google might have abandoned it and might be going for something else. But for my purposes, it works great. I am also able to stream local media from my NAS drive.

The best part is the way it overlays over TIVO and allows me to control the TIVO from its remote. It does have Amazon instant video, Youtube, VUDU and Google Play. So don't be dissuaded when you read articles like google TV is dead, etc. It might be, but it works for me in its present form. It probably sucks for those who bought it for $299 though.

I know it completely sucks that these companies don't play well with each other at the expense of the consumers. Good luck in your findings.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

canbonbon must be talking about the Logitech Revue (Google TV box), which I also have. I paid $99 for it new. It is a good client for Google Play videos as well as Amazon, Netflix and YouTube, better than Tivo for sure. I wasn't aware it was also a Vudu client.

You don't have to let it control your Tivo if you prefer to keep using the Tivo remote -- that is what I do.

The Revue is a discontinued product with no repair or replacement available from Logitech AFAIK. Mine seems to have memory leaks so I have to reboot it every couple of days or Netflix and YouTube video playback starts hesitating. I use a sideloaded task killer so I can see the free memory going down with time. Fortunately it takes well under a minute to reboot -- not like Tivo!

Given its limited memory and problems already without controlling my TiVo, I've always suspected it might have problems doing that task also, since I believe the program guide data must be stored in its memory for that.


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

dlfl said:


> canbonbon must be talking about the Logitech Revue (Google TV box), which I also have. I paid $99 for it new. It is a good client for Google Play videos as well as Amazon, Netflix and YouTube, better than Tivo for sure. I wasn't aware it was also a Vudu client.
> 
> You don't have to let it control your Tivo if you prefer to keep using the Tivo remote -- that is what I do.
> 
> ...


I actually have Vizio Co Star. Its probably second generation Google TV and *has* a VUDU client. Here is the link for it.
Vizio Costar

I don't know what that LT version is because mine is regular costar.

Thanks,


----------



## canbonbon (Jun 10, 2009)

dlfl said:


> Mine seems to have memory leaks so I have to reboot it every couple of days or Netflix and YouTube video playback starts hesitating. I use a sideloaded task killer so I can see the free memory going down with time. Fortunately it takes well under a minute to reboot -- not like Tivo!


Just do a factory reset and then *never* do any updates. I have heard that the updates of apps like youtube, etc. messes with the memory. I did that and life has been good since. I never run into any memory issues. I even Stream 3D movies from my NAS drive (15 gig each) without any issues. Good luck.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

canbonbon said:


> I actually have Vizio Co Star. Its probably second generation Google TV and *has* a VUDU client. Here is the link for it.
> Vizio Costar


I had tried a Vizio Co-Star a few months ago, but found it disappointing so it got returned. I liked the passthrough port option for my TiVo, but I couldn't get its remote to control my TiVo. The remote was kind of clunky too (maybe I am just too use to my TiVO peanut remote).

I could have also had a 1st generation unit. I hope the 2nd generation is much better. I also see how they now have a "Co-Star Light" player. Maybe this unit is better too. Otherwise, I will stick with my WDTV Live player that I have had good success with for years.


----------



## Dominick_7 (May 12, 2008)

canbonbon said:


> I actually have Vizio Co Star. Its probably second generation Google TV and *has* a VUDU client. Here is the link for it.
> Vizio Costar
> 
> I don't know what that LT version is because mine is regular costar.
> ...


Is it the vizio co-star vap430 or ISG-B03 or Lite?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

What does it matter? Tthis thread has been dead for 5 years!

Necropost!


----------

